# Any reloaders on P&S???



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have not reloaded in years. I just broke out the Rock Chucker and all the needed supplies. I am short on 25-06 brass but have a ample supply of 30-06brass. I ran a few 30-06 brass thru my 25-06 full length die. They sized down pretty easily. I got the idea from my Speer reloading manual. It said to just make sure you check the over all length because it may be a little long after sizing it down from 30 cal to 25 cal.

Now I read on a few reloading wibsites that the neck may be to thick. I seated a bullet in a case and it loaded fine in my rifle. Now I am concerned about shooting them. 

Are there any reloaders on here that may have an answer to my question????

Darin


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

*Reloading the 25-06 Rem*

Take your reloading book look at the reccomed neck size my Nosler 6th edition book sez the neck size is .290 at the throat and .291 at the base of the neck. Now break out the calipers if they are too thick there is a tool to thin them out with. Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

shouldn't be any problems doing that... I've made a pile of 243's in the past from 308's... there you need to watch neck diameters a bit closer but rarely run into problems...

if you're running close to max loads you might want to check case volume on the 06 brass compared to what you have been loading... you may need to lighten the load a bit if there's substantial differences...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Loading IMR 4350 with a 100 grain Hornady IL I will start out in the middle somewhere. Max is 52 grains as listed in my outdated Speer book. I can't remember what the minimum is. I always start in the middle and work my way up watching for pressure signs.

A 25-06 started as a wildcat from a 30-06. Someone had to neck it down many years ago. I just can't see why a thick neck would hurt anything if it actually fit in the chamber. 

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

if you're starting a new load in the middle of the range, then it shouldn't be a problem, keep an eye out for signs of pressure... that post before was just a caution if you had an established load on the hotter side...


----------

